# US Open



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

McIlroy is storming it. As long as he doesn't implode like he did on the last day of the Masters, it should be his. Take away Yang from the equation and he's 9 shots clear of the pack.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Should any of the chasing pack do snip away at his lead I only hope that DB on 18th doesn't come back to bite him on the ***!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

He's one of my favs!...waiting for a 69" delivery...can't wait to see what it'll look like on that!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

He's been coached to slow his pace. It seems to be working (understatement).


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> He's been coached to slow his pace. It seems to be working (understatement).


He's turned it from a tournament to an exhibition on how to play top flight golf.

Westwood had a great day yesterday as well. Shame he had such a poor first round or else he'd be clear second.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Argus said:


> He's turned it from a tournament to an exhibition on how to play top flight golf.
> 
> Westwood had a great day yesterday as well. Shame he had such a poor first round or else he'd be clear second.


A clinic indeed.

Westy should finish 2nd today. I think he has more through the bag than Yang, though Yang's PGA Championship win over Woods and Westy's zero majors would seem to refute that. To me, Yang's reliance on hybrids shows something's lacking in his irons.

Considering how young Congressional's new greens are, they're holding up pretty well. No doubt, they're being rolled every night to help fight spikemarks. Most players are softspike users, but there are still some diehards using nails. Softspikes are not compulsory for pro events.

Early RD 4 scores include Bae 5-under through 13, and Rock 3-under through 6.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Congrats, Rory!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Superb effort - you'd have got stonking spread-bet odds on that outcome at the beginning. Only two Americans in the top 10 - will there be an inquiry?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A smart round of golf, his most conservative of the tournament. He knew how to win a major this time, and there should be many more for him. A new era is here. Runnerup Day is also an excellent representative. A grand day for the world of golf.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Twenty players under par at the US Open?
Heads will roll at the USGA, I should think.
Normally, even par gets you in the top 3...
GG


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GraemeG said:


> Twenty players under par at the US Open?
> Heads will roll at the USGA, I should think.
> Normally, even par gets you in the top 3...
> GG


It wasn't a typical US Open, though with comments from players right up to Wednesday, we were lead to believe it was going to be. Many said around par will win, maybe a couple under.

What the USGA didn't tell us until Sunday, is that they loaded the course with water, in anticipation of more hot weather (It hadn't rained since May 28, and temps were in the 90's two weeks prior). This is commonly done. Then the course is starved the rest of the way, while keeping close watch on the greens. Note: This course's greens are all equipped with SubAir Systems-- sucking water out of them as needed.

IIRC the course received two quarter-inch rain dumps during the tournament and that was enough to overload the course, though balls didn't plug.

SubAir Systems was used, but probably used sparingly, so as not to compromise young reconstructed greens.

IOW all the stars had to align in order for this course to be anywhere near a normal US Open. They didn't.

There was also a problem with shorter rough than desired. USGA blamed the weather for that, too, but I think that was **** The rough probably wasn't started soon enough, so as not to overly anger the members.

That all said, one man running away with victory made it look worse that it was.

Lessons hopefully learned. No heads will roll. **** happens.


----------

